# Dale Mabry's Athletic Endeavor...



## Dale Mabry (Jan 16, 2006)

So, new journal, new program.  Just watched a couple of videos and want to implement some of the stuff.

*Agility stuff-Mornings*
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk  
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Lean/Fall/Run-5 on each side
Form Sprints 30yds-5 sprints
T Drill
Box Drill

*Plyometrics-1 day during the week, maybe Fridays*
1-leg lateral hop over barrier 4x5
Depth Jump 4x5
Frog Jumps 4x5
Single leg hurdle hop 4x5


*Weight training*
Monday-
Power Cleans 4x3
High Pulls 3x6
BB Row 3x6
Lat Pulldown 3x8
BB Curls-3x8

Wednesday-
Jump Squats-4x3
Front Squats-3x6
Hip Flexion-2x8
Reverse Hypers-2x8
Leg Extension-2x8
Leg Curls-2x8

Friday-
Bench Throw-4x3
Incline Bench Press-3x6
Standing DB Shoulder Press-3x6
Dips-2x8
Lateral Raise-2x8

This will last for 3-4 weeks, then I will change it.  I want to be able to run faster, and be more agile.  My goal will be to do 1 plyometric session a week, working up to 2-3.  I will drop weight training volume siginificantly for that.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

What videos did you get ideas from?

Also, what are inch worms?  I've heard of those.

Looks like a cool routine.  Are you gearing it toward any sort of sport in particular?  Also, what are you using to gauge speed?  Am I asking enough questions?  Would you like some Grey Poupon?


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 16, 2006)

Inch worms are a pain in the ass... I had to do them during my shoulder/hip physical therapy over the summer... Basically, you start like a pushup, then you walk with your legs forward till your butts sticking out in the air(keeping your hands in place), then you procede to move forward with your arms(while keeping your legs in place), and repeat... It's pretty tough. Don't think I've ever seen it done in my gym before though.


----------



## J'Bo (Jan 17, 2006)

Love the routine. 

I am gonna try those worms


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> Inch worms are a pain in the ass... I had to do them during my shoulder/hip physical therapy over the summer... Basically, you start like a pushup, then you walk with your legs forward till your butts sticking out in the air(keeping your hands in place), then you procede to move forward with your arms(while keeping your legs in place), and repeat... It's pretty tough. Don't think I've ever seen it done in my gym before though.



Nice.  I'll probably throw that in my circuit stuff some time.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 17, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Love the routine.
> 
> I am gonna try those worms





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Nice.  I'll probably throw that in my circuit stuff some time.



You two have fun with that...


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2006)

which videos did you watch?  I ordered the sports power book by sandler.

Inch worms are bad ass!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

Weightlifting combinations for multiple sports By Roger Marandino

Linear Speed by Mike Boyle and Walter Norton Jr

Got alot of cool info on running, but the videos just seem to give you movement ideas, they don't really go into sets and reps.  The guy in the Weightlifting video looks like he is pretty badass.  I would guess him to be around 250lbs and he did a jump to box on a 42" box after a set of cleans.

I am going to do hand timed 40yds and 20yds to gauge progress, but I am not going to start timing stuff until I get form perfect.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2006)

did the videos come with the book or seperate?  Where did you purchase them from?  barnes and noble?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2006)

you might want to check out some of Vern Gambetta's books on speed training, athletic training and medecine ball training.  Dude has written some great sport specific stuff.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

I just bought the videos thru perform better, but they do have accompanying books.  Vern Gambetta has some good stuff too, but I am not buying anymore videos thru perform better, the quality is very low.  He has some great stuff on ptonthenet that I have stolen from time to time.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I just bought the videos thru perform better, but they do have accompanying books.  Vern Gambetta has some good stuff too, but I am not buying anymore videos thru perform better, the quality is very low.  He has some great stuff on ptonthenet that I have stolen from time to time.



he has good stuff on his web page also.  You can get his books at barnesandnoble.com.  they have them used from out of print retailers.

I am going to see strength coach Lee Taft speak this sunday through work.  he is a speed and running guy.  I don't know much about him but my friends that played D1 soccer all say he is a bad ass.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

Today-

Agility stuff-Mornings
Warm-up-All 20 yds except inchworms 10 yds.
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Lean/Fall/Run-3 on each side
Form Sprints 30yds-5 sprints
T Drill
Box Drill

Resistance training
Power Cleans 185 4x3
High Pulls 135 3x6
BB Row 185 3x6
Lat Pulldown 180 3x8
BB Curls-95 3x8


I relly need to do the agiloity stuff outdoors, the gym floor is too slick for me too cut properly.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 17, 2006)

how much time are you leaving between speed/agility work and resistance training (if any)?  It muse be hard to train them back to back if that is what you are doing.


lean/fall/run...NICE!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 17, 2006)

Like 5-10 minutes when it is raining and I have to train inside.  If it is not raining, I will do it outside since the traction is better and I can do it before work.  I hope it doesn't rain very often.  

I went too fast on the warm up, my lungs were burning, otherwise everything else was fine.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2006)

Today-Warmed up, yadda yadda

Jump Squats-115 4x3
Front Squats-205 3x6
Hip Flexion-100 3x8
Reverse Hypers-45 3x8
Leg Extension-195 3x8
Leg Curl-195 3x8


----------



## P-funk (Jan 18, 2006)

with the jump squats, are they in rapid succesion (minimizing ground contact)?  Or are you jumping, landing and lowering down into a squat position and exploding back up?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 18, 2006)

Quick eccentric into a concentric, land, reset feet, repeat.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 18, 2006)

I like the routine.  I'm going to have to try something like this if I don't get the PL competition bug too badly.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Did you try the inchworms, I forgot how hard those mofos were, had to cut it down to 10 yds until I drop a bit more tonnage, last time I did them I was 15lbs lighter.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2006)

Today-

Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Plyometrics-Did these today since it is a day off weights.
1-leg lateral hop over barrier 4x4
Depth Jump 4x4
Frog Jumps 4x4
Single leg hurdle hop 4x4

Agility-
Form Sprints 15yds-4 sprints
T Drill- 2
Box Drill- 2

Cut agility in half since I was doing plyos.  I also changed plyo reps so that I was getting between 80-100 reps in, I was doiing too much before since I didn't take into account that some of them were per leg.  My sprints were shorter so that I could work on start up speed, which went very well.  I also played rebound with my reaction ball for about 15 minutes, that shit is tiring.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn, my ant tib's a re so sore today, I must have been running improperly before, I don't know that they have ever been this sore.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Did you try the inchworms, I forgot how hard those mofos were, had to cut it down to 10 yds until I drop a bit more tonnage, last time I did them I was 15lbs lighter.



I haven't thrown them into my routine yet, but I did try them while I was on shift just for the Hell of it.  I will definitely be using those.  Deceptively hard movement!

Nice looking routine by the way.  Care to drop a link regarding proper running form?  I probably do it all fucked up, heh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.brianmac.demon.co.uk/sprints/index.htm

There are pics of form at the bottom.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 20, 2006)

Friday-
Bench Throw-90+ smith bar 4x4
Incline Bench Press-205 4, 6, 6
Standing DB Shoulder Press-65 3x6
Dips-BW 2x8
Lateral Raise-30s 2x8

I havent't done incline or dips in forever.  First set of incline was tough, but once I got form back down, 6 was pretty easy, I may add 5-10lbs next week.  I was surprised how hard dips were, the were very rough on my shoulders, but felt good to do them again.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 23, 2006)

Agility stuff-
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-6 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Weight training
Power Cleans-195 4x3
High Pulls-145  3x6
Lat Pulldown-195 3x8
BB Curls-75 3x8

Forgot to do BB Row, I can't access IM from work so I didn't have a template.  I can't do Lean/Fall/Run indoors anymore either, I slip on my first 2 steps.  I can tell that I am sprinting much faster than I ever have now that my form is getting solid, it is killing my ant tibialis', though.  Power Cleans are improving as well, I used to try to pull explosively from the floor, but that video I got said you are not supposed to lift explosively from the floor, you just get the bar moving and then explode when it is in a more opportune position.  I am thinking I can prolly do my former 1RM for 3 now.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2006)

People do it different ways and teach it different ways.  Artie Dreshler says that you have to find out what is better for you as far as the speed off the floor.  If I move slow off the floor nothing happens.  I can't get the bar up.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, I was the opposite.  I feel much stronger taking it slow up until about 1/3 the way up my shin.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 24, 2006)

Today-

Plyometrics-
1-leg lateral hop over barrier 18"-4x4
Depth Jump 4x4
Frog Jumps 4x4
Single leg hurdle hop 9" 4x4

Frog jumps were pretty bad this week, I was messing up on form until the last set.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2006)

Today

Agility stuff-Mornings
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-6 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Weight training
Jump Squats-135 4x3
Front Squats-205 3x6
Reverse Hypers-40-3x8
Leg Extension-195-3x8
Leg Curls-195-2x8


Couldn't do hip flexion today, the machine is broken.  My agility stuff was done at about 80% since it was leg day,


----------



## topolo (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the update, what a great thread.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 25, 2006)

No whoring in my thread you whore.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2006)

Agility stuff-
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-6 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Weight training
Incline Bench Press-205 3x6
Bench Throw-90+ smith bar 4x4
Standing DB Shoulder Press-65 3x6
Dips-BW 2x8
Lateral Raise-30s 2x8

Actually surprised I remembered this.  For the sprints, the first 4 were very low intensity and only 20yds, just working form.  The last 2, I tried to accelerate as fast as possible in 12 yds.  I would have loved to have done full 30yds, but tehre was only 1 basketball court open.  I can't wait for the weather to turn better so I can do them outside.  Also, there was an idiot squating on each of the smith machines, so I had to do incline first.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2006)

I like the speed and agility stuff.  Looks like a lot of the stuff I have been doing with people.

All "push" on the resistance stuff today?  What is your split?  Push Pull legs?  Also, was the bench throw a superset with the incline press?  If not why not do the power exercise before the strength exercise?


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I like the speed and agility stuff.  Looks like a lot of the stuff I have been doing with people.



I do some of that stuff for my warm-ups.  I feel like my routine is more well rounded when I include these kinds of movements, even if it's just a few minutes a day.

Routines looks good Dale-io stringcheese.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Also, was the bench throw a superset with the incline press?  If not why not do the power exercise before the strength exercise?



Ahem...douchebagsayswhat.  



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Also, there was an idiot squating on each of the smith machines, so I had to do incline first.




And, yes, my split is now pull/legs/push.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 27, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I do some of that stuff for my warm-ups.  I feel like my routine is more well rounded when I include these kinds of movements, even if it's just a few minutes a day.
> 
> Routines looks good Dale-io stringcheese.




I love doing this stuff, but my shins, legs, and feet are always tired.

On the upside, thinking of getting another agility ladder, my current one was a cheapy and gets tangled too easily.  Also gonna get some 12" banana steps and some of the extensions too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ahem...douchebagsayswhat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What?  

How did I miss that?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2006)

Here are my stats from 1/9 taken from the comp 2006 journal

Shoulders-50"
Chest-44 1/4"
Bis-15" 15"
Forearms-12 3/4" 12 3/4"
Abd-34 3/4"
Thigh-26 1/4" 26 1/4"
Calf-17" 17"

Skinfolds-
Chest-8mm
Abd-29mm
Thigh-6mm

12.9% BF, prolly closer to 15%
Weight 227lbs
Lean Mass-197.7lbs
Fat Mass-29.3lbs

Today's measurements-

Shoulders-50 1/2"
Chest-43 3/8"
Bis-14 1/2"
Forearms-12 3/8"
Abd-33 7/8"
Waist-34 1/8"
Thigh-25 1/4" 
Calf-16 1/8"

Skinfolds-
Chest-7mm
Abd-24.3mm
Thigh-5mm

10.89% BF, prolly closer to 13%
Weight 219lbs
Lean Mass-195.15lbs
Fat Mass-23.84lbs

Total change  -2.6lbs Lean Mass
                    -5.5lbs Fat Mass


----------



## topolo (Jan 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Here are my stats from 1/9 taken from the comp 2006 journal
> 
> Shoulders-50"
> Chest-44 1/4"
> ...




Thanks for posting this in two places. Somebody might not have seen it already. Maybe you should post it in open chat as well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2006)

Agility stuff-
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-6 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Weight training
Power Cleans-200 4x3
High Pulls-145 3x6
BB Rows-185-3x8
Lat Pulldown-180 3x8
BB Curls-75 2x8

Went well.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 30, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting this in two places. Somebody might not have seen it already. Maybe you should post it in open chat as well.



No.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 1, 2006)

Agility stuff-Mornings
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-6 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Plyometrics-
1-leg lateral hop over barrier 18"-4x4
Depth Jump 4x4
Single leg hurdle hop 9" 4x4
Frog Jumps 4x4

Had to do plyos, some idiot was spending his life in the squat rack doing speed work so I have to do legs tomorrow.  I also switched up the frog leaps and am pausing between reps so that I can get form down, I butchered it last week.  Sprints were just for form, I went at about 75%


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 3, 2006)

Today

Agility stuff-Mornings
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-6 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Weight training
Jump Squats-135 4x3
Front Squats-205x6, 215 2x6
Hip Flexion-100 2x8
Reverse Hypers-40-2x8
Leg Extension-195-2x8
Leg Curls-195-2x8

Sprints were of varying intensity, 1st 2 were about 50%, 2nd 2 were 75%, last 2 were all out.  The Last one with my left leg starting back was really fast, the last one with right leg trailing was not quite so good.  Did legs since I didn't get to them yesterday, will try chest tomorrow, but I wouldn't count on it, it may just go in as a missed session.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

Agility stuff-
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 15-20yds-8 sprints
T Drill-4
Box Drill-4

Weight training
Power Cleans-205 4x3
High Pulls-145 3x3
BB Rows-185-3x8
Lat Pulldown-188 3x8
BB Curls-75 2x8


Some sprints were good, others were not.  The last rep on every set of cleans was absolutely horrendous, but I got them up.  I tried to do what most of the elite videos do, approahc the bar with somewhat straight legs, drop my ass, then explode up.  Since it was new it gave me some problems.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 6, 2006)

how did you do it before?  Squat in the hole and sit there for a second or squat all the way down ass to the floor to a relaxed state, get set and then lift your hips up to position?

I have found that if I sit tight in the hole for a second or two I loose energy and fuck up.

If I squat all the way down and relax I have a hard time bringing my hips up to a comfortable place to pull from and usualyl fuck it up.

I typically walk to the bar and set my feet the proper distance and get the bar where I like it over my feet.  Then I bend over at the waist and put my hands into position...my legs are straight still and my back is relaxed and rounded.  then I flatten my back out, lower my hips and pull.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 6, 2006)

I was just getting into position and lifting from the hole.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 8, 2006)

Today-

Agility stuff-
Warm-up-All 20 yds
High knee walk
HIgh knee skip
HIgh knee run
heel ups
Straight leg skip
Backward Run
Back peddle
Single leg march
Inch Worm

Form Sprints 30yds-8 sprints
T Drill-2
Box Drill-2

Weight training
Jump Squats-135 4x3
Front Squats-215 3x6
Hip Flexion-110 2x8
Leg Extension-195-2x8
Leg Curls-195-2x8

I was sick today so I figured I wouldn't be worth a shit.  Luckily I took that shit right before I worked out.  My first 2 sprints were warm-ups, I went all out on the last 6.  I could really feel myself moving much faster than before, I could feel my stride getting much longer and I was accelerating faster.  I was really happy with the sprints, I feel I have form down to a Tee.  I cut agility volume in half and did them slowly with solid technique.

Then came the weights.  My legs were wiped, but somehow, once I got into lifting, I felt very strong.  I prolly could have even upped the weights on everything, but decided not to since I am sick.  The only bad thing was that I had to skip reverse hypers because 3 fagsticks were taking forever on the hyper benches.  I guess that evens me out for missing hip flexion when the machine was broken.

I unload after either this week or next, not sure.  I will do some fun stuff during my unloading week, lots of balance stuff and new agility stuff.  I like unloading weeks, they give me time to practice form on new agility drills so I would like to try some stuff I never have, specifically with deceleration and lateral movement.  Then, I think i will go back into my conjugate method of training power with hypertrophy and strength with muscular endurance.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I still feel like shit, and I missed 1 plyo workout, a speed session, and a push training session.

This is my unloading week, so I will just be trying to get rid of this cold and get some strength back from it.  I will also be working on technique for my new agility drills.

Today-

Same ole warm up
Form sprints-6
Square-ins-2 each side
Slant (Accelerating after the cut)-2 each side
Pro-Agility-This really had no rhyme or reason, i slip way too much when I try to do this quickly on a basketball court.  I essentially worked on the changes in direction.

Bench Press-135x6, 185x4, 225x4, 275 2x2
1-leg squats-practiced slow negatives and then did about 4 singles on each side.
Hand step-ups-Just messing around.

Weight-222.3

So, I have come to the conclusion that the crossover step is completely unnecessary and archaic.  Aside from tennis, i see no use for it.  I was discussing this on the NSCA forums and these guys seemed very adamant that the crossover step is the way to change direction whether you are base stealing in baseball or for the pro agility.  My personal thought was that it would be more efficient and quicker to drive off the outside leg in the direction you want to go and just slightly lift and rotate your lead leg so that it falls under you to sprint.  This is how you would cut, so it seems logical that this is the way you would want to start the pro agility or steal a base.  From my performance today, I think I am right.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2006)

I always did a crossover step when I was stealing bases in high school.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I always did a crossover step when I was stealing bases in high school.



I know, everyone teaches it...still.

It is of advantage when fielding in baseball and is certainly important when using a raquet in tennis since your glove/raquet are in one hand and may have to come across your body to field or hit on the other side.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 13, 2006)

Could you explain to me what a crossover step is?  I can sort of imagine it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 13, 2006)

Say you are standing and want to turn and run to the right.  You push off with your left leg and bring it across your body and in front of your right leg while your right leg acts as the pivot point.  It can be used in pretty much any linear/lateral transition or vice versa.  My contention is that it is wasted movement because your initial drive throws you into rotation when it should move you in your intended direction.  Also, when you cross your legs in a lateral manner, it reduces your support base.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2006)

Today-

Worked on linear to lateral transitions.  Also worked on eccentric single leg strength thru agility work and jumping technique.

Drop squats-135 2x12, 185 2x12
Snatch Squats-95 4x5

Total gym time was 70 minutes.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2006)

are drop squats drop snatches?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 14, 2006)

No, they are typically done in physical therapy with no or little weight.  You stand normally, feet shoulder width apart.  Then you just let your knees collapse so that you start to drop, your feet will come off the ground a bit for a second, then you land and eccentrically brake at the point where you would brake if you were trying to stop while running.  It allows you to work eccentrically at higher speeds than just squatting.  This was my first time trying them with weight on my back, felt pretty good.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 15, 2006)

Today-

10 form sprints
Power snatches-Bar 2x6
Power cleans-Bar 2x6
Snatches-Bar 2x6
Cleans- Bar 2x6

Some footwork stuff

Form sprints went good, I tried to really focus on looking straight ahead.  Felt pretty fast.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 16, 2006)

Well, today was a good.  I made up a whole bunch of shit that I am going to use in the future, so I will come up with names here.  Most of it is balance/focus oriented.  I used a 6lbs med ball for everything.

Bull Rider Med Ball Chest Pass & Catch-I need a good name for this, description pretty much sums it up.  I get on the Swiss ball on 2 knees and chest pass the ball into the wall and catch it.  4 sets of 5.  1 set caught at the chest, 1 set on each side, 1 set as "Shoe-string" catch.  Really need to focus, which I typically lack.

Weapon X-This is all I could think up.  So, you stand on 1 leg and do a med ball wood chopper to one side.  The ball hits the wall low and comes up to about mid shin on the opposite side you threw it.  You catch the ball with the 1 hand, the hand opposite to the side you did the wood chopper from and bring it up to the other side and do a wood chopper to that side.  Pretty difficult since you have to catch with only 1 hand and not your body.  I did 2 sets of 10 off of each leg.

1-leg Med Ball Throw-in & Catch-Standing on one leg, upper body movement is the same as a throw-in for soccer.  4 sets of 10, I did 1 set of shoe-string catches, 1 to each side, and 1 that was about chest high.  I kicked a trainer that walked directly behind me on the 2nd set, good times.

1-leg Bowling Pass and Catch-Standing on one leg, underhand toss to the wall, ball bounces to other side and ball is caught with only hand on that side.  Done very quickly.  2 sets of 10 each side.

1-leg free throw to squat catch-Standing on one leg, shoot the med ball like a basketball free throw.  When it bounces off of the wall and comes down, catch it with 2 hands, squat to parallel-ish, and pop right back up and shoot the next shot.  2 sets of 5 to each side.

That is what I did today.  I also made an agility course with cones and did 8 sets of that, practicing on keeping low.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 16, 2006)

lol, the first one is fun.  My old manager and I would set up across from each other on stability balls (kneeling....and eventually standing when I was able to) and chest pass a 6lb med. ball back and forth to see who could knock the other off the ball first.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2006)

I played with some of the se again today and did some plyos, still trying to get over the flu.

So P, you could stand on a stability ball, that's pretty good.  I tried a couple of times but just said fuck it and stopped.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I played with some of the se again today and did some plyos, still trying to get over the flu.
> 
> So P, you could stand on a stability ball, that's pretty good.  I tried a couple of times but just said fuck it and stopped.




I don't know if I can anymore.  About 3 years ago my old manager would stand on it and squat 135lbs and it looked pretty bad ass so I used to work on it.  the best I could do was stand on it and squat and press 10lb DBs.

I haven't done it since then because I felt like it was a bit excessive and the risk was greater then the reward.  Especially when I heard that JC Santana tore his ACL standing on the Stability Ball doing a demostration for a lecture.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Especially when I heard that JC Santana tore his ACL standing on the Stability Ball doing a demostration for a lecture.



Damn, how much of a piece of shit does that make you feel like?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Damn, how much of a piece of shit does that make you feel like?




yea, that had to suck.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is the next 4-6 week mesocycle.


*Monday*
_Linear Speed_-8 30yd sprints
_Resistance Training_
*Power-2-3 minute recovery*
Hang Snatch 3x3
Bench Throw 3x3
*Hypertrophy-60 second recovery*
DB Shoulder Press-2x12
reverse Grip Lat Pulldown-2x12
Incline Flyes-2x12
Rear Delt raises-2x12
Cable Pushdown-2x12
Hammer Curls-2x12
*Focus/Balance/Concentration*
Weapon X-2x10 each side
1-leg squat to med ball free throw-2x10 each side

*Tuesday*-
_Agility_
Pro Agility-8 sets
_Resistance Training_
*Strength-2-3 minute recovery*
Back Squat- 3x4
Step ups- 3x4
*Muscular Endurance-30 seconds recovery*
Leg Extensions- 2x15
Leg Curl- 2x15
Hip Flexion- 2x15
Reverse Hypers- 2x15
*Focus/Balance/Concentration*
BR med ball chest pass-4x10
1-leg med ball bowling pass and catch-4x10

*Wednesday*-
_Linear Speed_-8 10yd sprints
_Plyos_-Don't know what my plyo routine is yet

*Thursday*-
_Agility_-zigzag pattern-6 sets
*Strength-2-3 minute recovery*
Flat Bench- 3x4
Wide Grip Pull-ups- 3x4
Shoulder Press-3x4
*Muscular Endruance-30 seconds Recovery*
Low cable crossover-2x12
Reverse Grip Cable Row-2x12
Lat raise-2x12
Db Scaption-2x12
1-arm db extension-2x12
Cable Double Bi curls-2x12
*Focus/Balance/Concentration*
BR Med Ball chest pass-2x10 each side
Weapon X-2x10 each side

*Friday*-
_Linear Speed_-6x30 yds, low intensity
*Power-2-3 minute recovery*
Jump Squat- 3x3
Power lunge- 3x3
*Hypertrophy-60 seconds recovery*
Eccentric Hip Flexion-2x12
Eccentric GHR-2x12
*Focus/Balance/Concentration*
1-leg squat to med ball free throw-2x10
1-leg med ball bowling toss and catch-2x10

That be it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

Today

Linear Speed-8 30yd sprints
Power-2-3 minute recovery
Hang Snatch 115 3x3
Bench Throw 90+ bar 3x3
Hypertrophy-60 second recovery
DB Shoulder Press-35s 2x12
reverse Grip Lat Pulldown-120 2x12
Pec Deck-120 2x12
Rear Delt raises-25s 2x12
Cable Pushdown-60 2x12
Hammer Curls-30s 2x12
Focus/Balance/Concentration
Weapon X-2x10 each side
1-leg squat to med ball free throw-2x10 each side


Had to do pec deck instead of incline flye, all benches were taken.  Will increase Snatch, Lat Pulldown, tri pushdown, and prolly rear delt weights next week.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

no cleans?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

Nah, snatch took precedent since I haven't really given them any use in the past year.  I am wanting my training volume low on upper body so that I can focus on the drills, hopefully the cleans I have done up to this point will prove to have been of some benefit.  My next mesocycle I am going to center around the full clean, push press, and snatch, doing full body workouts each day to give something else a whirl.  I actually thought about doing quad sets to get density up, a la Mike Boyle.  For example, during lower body strength day, I would squat for a set, then do an upper body assistance exercise for 3 straight sets of 12 with 60 seconds rest after each set to get training density up.  Still may do it at the end of this dealio.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm so glad the journal section has some more interesting approaches to training on display now.  I seem to recall a time when everoyne's split was a different day for each body part M-F.  Bleh.

Good looking routine.  Do you have any specific goals in terms of weights moved, your vertical leap, a 40 yard dash time, etc?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Nah, snatch took precedent since I haven't really given them any use in the past year.  I am wanting my training volume low on upper body so that I can focus on the drills, hopefully the cleans I have done up to this point will prove to have been of some benefit.  My next mesocycle I am going to center around the full clean, push press, and snatch, doing full body workouts each day to give something else a whirl.  I actually thought about doing quad sets to get density up, a la Mike Boyle.  For example, during lower body strength day, I would squat for a set, then do an upper body assistance exercise for 3 straight sets of 12 with 60 seconds rest after each set to get training density up.  Still may do it at the end of this dealio.




yea, the quad sets are brutal....he uses no rest though!!  It is lower body, upper body, core (usually some sort of stabalization) and then an active strecth.  Then you are right back into lower body!!  Fucking brutal.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you have any specific goals in terms of weights moved, your vertical leap, a 40 yard dash time, etc?




I think his goal is to beat Ronnie Coleman in all of those events.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think his goal is to beat Ronnie Coleman in all of those events.



I think Ronnie Coleman would die of a heartattack after running a 40.  Heh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I think his goal is to beat Ronnie Coleman in all of those events.




I could beat Ronnie COleman in the 40yd dash if I only used one leg right now.  

Cow-My goal is actually to just try a bunch of different things over the next few  months, kinda find something of my own thru all of the methods I try.  I really like the concentration stuff, I didn't have much concentration today doing it last, though.  The D-cups in the room prolly didn't help much either.  

It is funny, I can sort of feel greater recruitment in my legs during the sprints, and I am able to get my CG much lower on the agility stuff now, allowing me to change direction quicker.  I prolly won't time my 40 until I can do it outside with cleats, I slip on the gym floor coming out of a 3 pt stance.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 20, 2006)

Gotcha.  Sounds like a good plan.  I've been throwing in more unilateral movements that require some balance lately.  I also throw in a little bit of agility type stuff in my cardio circuits.  I do feel it makes a difference.  Balancing during a bilateral movement is child's play once you get used to doing a lot of unilateral stuff.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2006)

Today-Changed some stuff
_Agility_
Pro Agility-8 sets
_Resistance Training_
*Strength-2-3 minute recovery*
Back Squat- 275 3x4
1-legged press- 215 3x4
*Muscular Endurance-30 seconds recovery*
Hip Flexion- 80 2x15
Leg Curl- 150 2x15
*Focus/Balance/Concentration*
BR med ball chest pass-6lbs 4x10
1-leg med ball bowling pass and catch-6lbs 4x10

Pro-Agility-I am happy to say that I am quite horrible at doing these things, good thing I added them.  With 8 sets of them, that means I have 24 changes of direction.  I estimate 3 of them were good.  Some were because I slipped on the floor (I have to do them indoors until it gets warm), but since I got 3 of them right, it is possible to do them on the BBall court. 
For some reason I thought I was supposed to do leg press today instead of Step ups so I decided to switch it.  I did the leg presses on the machine and I will continue to do so.  I also cut out 2 isolation exercises and will stick with only 2, I had no idea how hard 8 sets of the pro-agility would be on my legs.

I also shot some hoops when I was done for the calorie burn.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

what does Pro-agility consist of?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 21, 2006)

Set up a course, cone in center, 1 cone 5yds to the left, 1 cone 5yds to the right.  Straddle the center line.  On go, you turn to either side and sprint to the cone.  When you reach the cone, you change directions and go to the cone all the way on the other side.  Once you reach the cone on the opposite side, you change direction again and sprint thru the center cone.


----------



## topolo (Feb 21, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Set up a course, cone in center, 1 cone 5yds to the left, 1 cone 5yds to the right.  Straddle the center line.  On go, you turn to either side and sprint to the cone.  When you reach the cone, you change directions and go to the cone all the way on the other side.  Once you reach the cone on the opposite side, you change direction again and sprint thru the center cone.



ghey


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Set up a course, cone in center, 1 cone 5yds to the left, 1 cone 5yds to the right.  Straddle the center line.  On go, you turn to either side and sprint to the cone.  When you reach the cone, you change directions and go to the cone all the way on the other side.  Once you reach the cone on the opposite side, you change direction again and sprint thru the center cone.




Oh yea.  I didn't know what it was called.

Last year at the Arnold classic strength and conditioning convention Sandler was talking about it.  He had video clips of some football players he trains running it.  And he would freeze the video and highlight things about each player was cutting, or their gate, or their posture around the turns and through the end of the sprint etc...pretty cool shit.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Set up a course, cone in center, 1 cone 5yds to the left, 1 cone 5yds to the right.  Straddle the center line.  On go, you turn to either side and sprint to the cone.  When you reach the cone, you change directions and go to the cone all the way on the other side.  Once you reach the cone on the opposite side, you change direction again and sprint thru the center cone.



Sounds pretty cool.  Just to get my conceptualization on point, do the cones form a triangle?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

No, a straight line, I should have mentioned that.

Ok, I am going to run down today point by point, I suffered probably one of the most significant, acutely painful exercises I can remember suffering.

So, I do my warm up and do 8 sets of zig zag agility stuff, felt really good, zipped right thru them.  I decide I am going to do plyos in between my upper body sets since I was unable to do them yesterday, I was too sore to get any benefit from it.

So, Here is how resistance training went, I did Strength/Muscular Endurance.

A1 Bench Press 275 3x3
A2 1-Leg Depth Drops 35lbs 3x4

So I supersetted those, not too bad.  I am not going to just do unloading weeks every 4-6 weeks from now on.  At the end of my last meso with bench I was getting 295 for 4 sets of 4 and I was still gaining strength so I will wait until I plateau from now on.  Anyway, next...

B1 Wide Grip Pull Ups- 3x4
B2 Quick Response Tuck Jumps- 3x6

Went by good.

C1 DB Shoulder Press-65 3x4
C2 1-leg vert leap- 3x4

So, I see some retards are humping away on the cable machines so i go out of order and decide to do Lat raises first.  I grab 20s and my first rep is great, I bring the weights to the bottom to start the second rep, they accidentally clank, and I bring them up for the top of the second rep.  All of a sudden, one of the...Words cannot even describe the pain I was in...worst pains I have ever felt came over me.  At that point, I had an out of body experience and relived the past.  I saw me completing my first rep and dropping the weights in front of me, accidentally clanging them.  Being out of my body, I noticed something.  I noticed that I got a pretty good amount of my shorts caught between the weights at the bottom.  At this point I was back in my body and clutching my dick, I pinched that motherfucker bad!  I looked down my drawers and noticed an area about the size of a pea cut in half that was swelling and purple.  I went to the bathroom and went into a shitter to regroup.  I cannot tell you how much that fucking hurt.  Anyway, after about what seemed like hours, I went back out and completed the day.

Lat raises-20s- 2x15
DB Scaption-15s 2x15
Cable reverse grip row-105 2x15
1-arm db tri extension-20 2x15
Double Bicep cable curl-35 2x15
Low Cable Crossovers-40-2x15

Balance/Focus/Concentration
BR Med ball Chest Pass-6lbs ball 4x10
Weapon X-6lbs med ball 4x10

Man, my dick still hurts.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 23, 2006)

LOL  Damn..... Topolo will be happy with the swelling though


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

jesus...I have no words...NONE.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

It has gotten more purple, but at least it no longer hurts...much.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It has gotten more purple, but at least it no longer hurts...much.



did it bleed?  are you icing?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

NO blood, swelling went down.  I am at work, I would find it hard to explain why i came into work fine but now have an ice pack ono my cock.  This doesn't bode well for Atlantic City tomorrow night.


----------



## topolo (Feb 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds pretty cool.



not really....


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> NO blood, swelling went down.  I am at work, I would find it hard to explain why i came into work fine but now have an ice pack ono my cock.  This doesn't bode well for Atlantic City tomorrow night.




oh snap!  you are going to AC.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, got a free room.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, got a free room.




high roller,eh.

I have only been to AC once.

Will you be getting a hooker with this free room?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 23, 2006)

It's not what you think, I am certainly no high roller, my roommates ex is a flight attendant who flies out of Ft Lauderdale but lives in AC.  So when she flies to AC she gets a free room but stays at her house, so I benefit.

As for the hooker, I don't pay for sex...At least not directly.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow.  Just wow.  That's why I lean forward just a tiny bit when I do those.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2006)

I was well leaned forward, I just stopped paying attention for some reason.  Dumb.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I was well leaned forward, I just stopped paying attention for some reason.  Dumb.



I bet you will never become that distracted again.  Haha.


----------



## topolo (Feb 24, 2006)

Can I whore in this thread too?


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> No, a straight line, I should have mentioned that.
> 
> Ok, I am going to run down today point by point, I suffered probably one of the most significant, acutely painful exercises I can remember suffering.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, topolo will kiss it and make it better.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 24, 2006)

Today-

Sprints-I had to do the first 6 as 15yd sprints, they went pretty well.  Did 4 full 30yd sprints, they wen't even better.  Form continues to improve.

Jump Squat-135 3x3
Power Lunges-25s 3x3

Did some Eccentric GHRs, I ran out of time, have a bunch of meetings today, will do some stuff tonight at my conditioning class.  Then I will get shitfaced.


----------



## topolo (Feb 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> 
> Sprints-I had to do the first 6 as 15yd sprints, they went pretty well.  Did 4 full 30yd sprints, they wen't even better.  Form continues to improve.
> 
> ...



Great update, thanks


----------



## P-funk (Feb 24, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> 
> Sprints-I had to do the first 6 as 15yd sprints, they went pretty well.  Did 4 full 30yd sprints, they wen't even better.  Form continues to improve.
> 
> ...




power lunges?  are you pulling a sled for those? band resistance?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 27, 2006)

Today

Linear Speed-8 30yd sprints
Power-2-3 minute recovery
Hang Snatch 125 3x3
Bench Throw 90+ bar 3x3
Hypertrophy-60 second recovery
DB Shoulder Press-35x12, 40x12
reverse Grip Lat Pulldown-135 2x12
Pec Deck-120 2x12
Rear Delt raises-30s 2x12
Cable Pushdown-100 2x12
Hammer Curls-30s 2x12
Focus/Balance/Concentration
Weapon X-2x10 each side
1-leg squat to med ball free throw-2x10 each side

Sprints were not as good as I hoped, but I am a bit tired, and actually like the agility stuff more.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2006)

how are the snatches coming?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, funny you should ask.  I started my first set with 135, but it didn't feel right so I went to 125 and everything felt smooth.  I am just not accustomed to uping weights by such a small amount, but if you are trying to move the bar fast then you gotta do what you gotta do.  I got 135 up for all 3 reps, but I didn't feel any explosive pop like I did at 125.


----------



## topolo (Feb 28, 2006)

I need a clarification:  Is whoring aloud in this thread?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 1, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I need a clarification:  Is whoring aloud in this thread?




You are allowed to whore, but not aloud.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 1, 2006)

Agility
Pro Agility-8 sets
Resistance Training
Strength-2-3 minute recovery
Back Squat- 285 3x4
1-legged press- 215 3x4
Muscular Endurance-30 seconds recovery
Hip Flexion- 80 2x15
Leg Curl- 150 2x15
Focus/Balance/Concentration
BR med ball chest pass-6lbs 4x10
1-leg med ball bowling pass and catch-6lbs 4x10

Need a new agility movement for today, I get no grip on the basketball court and end up sliding everywhere.


----------



## topolo (Mar 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Need a new agility movement for today, I get no grip on the basketball court and end up sliding everywhere.


'

try wearing shoes


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 3, 2006)

I was thinking flip flops.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 6, 2006)

Today-

8 sprints, felt good

Bench-275 3x3
Wide grip Pull-ups-10lbs 3x4
Standing DB Shoulder Press-65s 3x4
Incline flye-45s 2x15
Rear Delt raises-25s 2x15
Close grip Cable row-120 2x15
Tri Pushdown-130 2x15
Double-Bi Cable curl-30s 2x15

That be it, nothing felt that good except for the sprints.  I chalk it up to being the end of a cold.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 7, 2006)

Agility
Agility Course-8 sets
Resistance Training
Strength-2-3 minute recovery
Back Squat- 285 3x4
1-legged press- 215 3x4
Muscular Endurance-30 seconds recovery
Hip Flexion- 80 2x15
Reverse Hyper-30 2x15


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 8, 2006)

Today I just did a bunch of agility stuff.  Hooray!


----------



## topolo (Mar 9, 2006)

Hooghey!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 20, 2006)

warm-up

Linear Speed-
4, 30 yd sprints

Power
Power Snatch-115 4x4
Bench throw-105 4x4 (I will assume the bar on the smith machine weighs 15)

Hypertrophy-60 seconds rest
Lat Pulldown-135 3x10
Pec Deck-120 3x10
DB Curls-35s 3x10
Lat Raise-20s 3x10
1 arm tri cable pushdown-45 3x10

Sprints felt good, a lot less rest between sets but they were still faxst.  Actually surprised that all of my weights were higher than I thought after taking 10 days off to get over this cold.  Hopefully I cna get back to where I was.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 20, 2006)

is the power snatch off the floor?


----------



## topolo (Mar 20, 2006)

I once dated a girl with a power snatch.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> is the power snatch off the floor?




No, from the hang, trying to go back to the upper/lower split with power/strength also split.  I need to do some brainstorming as to switching it up once I get back to where I was.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

Today-

Warm-up
Agility course 8 sets

Strength
Squats-275 4x4
1-legged press-195 4x4

Muscular Endurance
Hip Flexion-80 3x15
Reverse Hypers-30 3x15


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

why did you back off on your squat weight?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

I haven't done it in a couple of weeks and I am still sick.  I will go up at least 10 for next week, it was pretty easy.  I honestly thought this cold took more out of me than it did.  Plus I added sets on everything.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I haven't done it in a couple of weeks and I am still sick.  I will go up at least 10 for next week, it was pretty easy.  I honestly thought this cold took more out of me than it did.  Plus I added sets on everything.




damn, sounds like you have been sick for 2 or 3 weeks??


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 21, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> damn, sounds like you have been sick for 2 or 3 weeks??




Keep going, more like 6 weeks, but the last 2 weeks were the bad ones, I could get by on the others.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 23, 2006)

Today-

20yd sprints-8 sets

Strength-Full Recovery
Bench Press-275x3, 2, 2, 2
Cable Row-210-4x4

Muscular Endurance-30 second RI
DB Shoulder Press-30s 3x15
Lat Pulldown-105 3x15
Rear Delt Raise-25s 3x15
Pec Flye Machine-105 3x15
Rope Hammer Curl-80 3x15
Rope Tri Pushdown-80 3x15

Well, I forgot to mention I decided to try the South Beach Diet this week, and it can be seen in the dramatic drop in weight.  It is essentially a keto diet for 2 weeks, followed by slow introduction of good carbs after that 2 weeks.  Before I went I read up on it and the NSCA has an article on how it increases ammonia in the first few weeks.  So, during bench my first rep shot up, and then I was done.  Row was ok because I had to do it on the cable machine because the squat racks were taken up, but I noticed much higher levels of burn during my assistance work than usual.  My sprints went great, so I am guessing I am just not buffering H+ quickly enough.  No biggie, I will be adding in Accelerade at either the end of next week or the beginning of the following.

I have dropped a good amount of weight which I knew I would in a keto , I am at 217 after 2 meals.  2 weeks ago I was 226 on an empty stomach first thing in the morning.  Looking to get to 200lbs by the end of April.


----------



## topolo (Mar 23, 2006)

Great update.....Thanks


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 24, 2006)

Warm-up

Box Drills-8 sets

Power-
1-leg hop over barrier-4x4
Jump Squats-4x3

Hypertrophy-60 sec RI
Leg Extension-165 3x10
Leg Curl-165 3x10


Weight-216lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 27, 2006)

warm-up

Linear Speed-
6, 30 yd sprints

Power
Power Snatch-135 4x3
Bench throw-105 4x4 

Hypertrophy-45 seconds rest
Rear Delt Machine-120 3x10
Chest Flye Machine-120 3x10
Lat Pulldown-135 3x10
DB Shoulder Press-45s 3x10
Tri Pushdown-120 3x10
Cable Curl-100 3x10

Felt decent, sprints were pretty quick, didn't realize I only did 115 on snatch last week, wondered why it felt a little slow.  I like the exercise selection, but I needed to reduce RI between hypertrophy sets, since the reps are only 10, I wasn't getting decent lactate accumulation so rather than go back to 12 reps, I lowered the RI from 60 to 45 seconds.  Still, 12 reps w/ a 60 sec RI seems to lead to greater accumulation than 10 reps w/ 45 sec RI, at least for me.

Weight-215.8lbs, no surprise, I am essentially keto right now so I expected to be low.  I hope it keeps up, but I slowly add carbs next week.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 28, 2006)

Today-

Warm-up
Agility course 8 sets-Made up new stuff

Strength
Squats-285 4x4
1-legged press-215 4x4

Muscular Endurance-30 sec RI
Leg Extension-120 3x15
Leg Curls-120 3x15


----------



## P-funk (Mar 28, 2006)

you should do the muscular enduarnce stuff as max reps for a specific time.  that shit burns bad!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 28, 2006)

I know, my training boss does that, but he does it all the time.

I am wondering if just one set of like 30 seconds is equivalent to a certain number of sets of 15 with a 30 second RI.  Anything to shorten a workout is good in my book.  I don't know that I would be able to do that right now, my local endurance isn't that good at the moment.  Near the end of the last time I did this type of routine it was great.

Oh, I was 215.8lbs today.


----------



## topolo (Mar 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Oh, I was 215.8lbs today.



you are a cute little guy


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2006)

Today-

30yd sprints-6 sets

Strength-Full Recovery
Bench Press-275x2, 2, 2, 2
Cable Row-210-4x4

Hypertrophy-45 second RI
DB Shoulder Press-40s 3x10
Lat Pulldown-135 3x10
Rear Delt Raise-30s 3x10
Pec Flye-40s 3x10
Cable Curl-100 3x10
Tri Pushdown-120 3x10

Yeah, so I did hypertrophy instead of endurance on accident today, oh well.  Still feel weak, but carbs come back Monday.

Weight-214.3lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2006)

Warm-up

Box Drills-8 sets

Power-
1-leg hop over barrier(Got a higher barrier to day, no idea the height)-4x4
Jump Squats-135 4x4

Hypertrophy-45 sec RI
Hip Flexion-100 3x10
Reverse Hyper-40 3x10


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2006)

warm-up

Linear Speed-
8, 30 yd sprints

Power
Power Snatch-135 4x3
Bench throw-105 4x4

Hypertrophy-45 seconds rest
Rear Delt Machine-120 3x10
Chest Flye Machine-135 3x10
Lat Pulldown-135 3x10
DB Shoulder Press-40s 3x10
Tri Pushdown(Dip assist machine)-80 3x10
1 arm Cable Curl-40 3x10

I must up the Shoulder press and cable curl next week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

is your speed improving?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2006)

I think so, i need to re-test it, but my stopwatch broke.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 4, 2006)

just count in your head.  don't you trust yourself?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 4, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> just count in your head.  don't you trust yourself?




I did it, I have a 1.74 second 40yd dash.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2006)

Warm-up
Agility course 6 sets-Box Drills

Strength
Squats-285 4x4
1-legged press-195 4x4

Muscular Endurance-30 sec RI
Leg Extension-120 3x15
Leg Curls-120 3x15

Did extensions and curls before leg press, these douchebags were taking forever.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

I'll have to try some of those endurance parameters more.  That looks like it burns like Hell, but I have to check my ego first.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I'll have to try some of those endurance parameters more.  That looks like it burns like Hell, but I have to check my ego first.




Yeah, I feel like a douche when someone half my size asks if I am done and then adds 20lbs to any of the machines, but oh well, they are half my size for a reason...And that reason...Is Muscle and FItness.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, I feel like a douche when someone half my size asks if I am done and then adds 20lbs to any of the machines, but oh well, they are half my size for a reason...And that reason...Is Muscle and FItness.



Haha, true enough.  I have been doing 4x12 with 60s of rest to get some higher volume accessory work in.  That pisses me off enough.


----------



## topolo (Apr 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yeah, I feel like a douche when someone half my size asks if I am done and then adds 20lbs to any of the machines, but oh well, they are half my size for a reason...And that reason...Is Muscle and FItness.



I would be willing to bet that you feel like a douche during the rest of the day as well. Or, at least you should.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 5, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I would be willing to bet that you feel like a douche during the rest of the day as well. Or, at least you should.



Do you just sit here refreshing Dale's journal waiting for him to leave himself wide open with a comment like that or what?  Haha.


----------



## topolo (Apr 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Do you just sit here refreshing Dale's journal waiting for him to leave himself wide open with a comment like that or what?  Haha.



I , and many others, like it when he leaves himself wide open. It allows us to recall the position he has assumed for most of his adult life.........wide open.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 6, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I , and many others, like it when he leaves himself wide open. It allows us to recall the position he has assumed for most of his adult life.........wide open.



Good comeback.  I left him wide open this time.  Ironically, that statement leaves me wide open.  So did that one...  The circle of life goes on.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 7, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I , and many others, like it when he leaves himself wide open. It allows us to recall the position he has assumed for most of his adult life.........wide open.



What are you talking about, with you I can stay seated...and always do.

And not for oral.  Chump.


----------



## topolo (Apr 9, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> What are you talking about, with you I can stay seated...and always do.
> 
> And not for oral.  Chump.



Please..........the minute you see me coming you assume the position.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Please..........the minute you see me coming you assume the position.




Correct...and that position is seated.

I'm over you anyway, you're on Dante's dick now.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

30yd sprints-8 sets less rest, wnating to get conditioning up a bit

Strength-Full Recovery
Bench Press-255 4x4
Cable Row-210-2x4, 225 2x4

Muscular Endurance-30 second RI
DB Shoulder Press-30s 3x15
Lat Pulldown-105 3x15
Pec Deck-105 3x15
Rear Delt Raise-20s 3x15
1-arm Reverse cable pushdown-30 3x15
1-arm cable Curl-30 3x15

I weighed in at 214.5lbs.


----------



## topolo (Apr 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Correct...and that position is seated.




The only time you are in a seated position is when you urinate.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> The only time you are in a seated position is when you urinate.




True Story, he's usually in a bent-over position.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> The only time you are in a seated position is when you urinate.




That happens after you enter.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2006)

oday-

Warm-up
Agility course 6 sets-More different stuff

Strength
Squats-285 4x4
1-legged press-215 4x4

Muscular Endurance-30 sec RI
Leg Extension-135x15
Leg Curls-135 3x15


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 13, 2006)

warm-up

Linear Speed-
8, 30 yd sprints

Power
Power Snatch-135 4x3
Bench throw-105 4x4

Hypertrophy-45 seconds rest
DB Shoulder Press-40s 3x10
Lat Pulldown-135 3x10
Incline Flyes-40s 3x10
Rear Delt Raises-30s 3x10
Tri Pushdown(Dip assist machine)-90 3x10
Preacher Curl Machine-70 3x10


----------



## topolo (Apr 13, 2006)

Great update.........thanks


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 14, 2006)

Are you using a slower tempo for the hypertrophy stuff?  It seems to me like you could move a lot more weight than that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 17, 2006)

Today-

Strength-Full Recovery
Bench Press-255 4x4
Cable Row-225-4x4

Muscular Endurance-30 second RI
DB Shoulder Press-35s 2x15, 10
Lat Pulldown-135 2x15, 10
Incline Flye-30s 3x15
Rear Delt Raise-25s 3x15
Tri Pushdown-100 3x15
Cable Curl-80 3x15

Cow-My muscular endurance is bad, partially based on that I am on a CKD.  My first set or 2 on everything is easy, but the last one I am shot.  I was thinking of doing all negatives every now and again for a change up.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 17, 2006)

Why did you decide to do a ketogenic diet?

How often are you refeeding?  Have you gotten leaner?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought about doing South Beach, did the intro part, and read some stuff by Lyle that convinced me to go back to my CKD ways.  I refeed on Wed and Sunday night, and weighing myself the day after a refeed, I am down about 15lbs in about 5 weeks. It all seems to be coming from my abdomen, which I like.  It does suck lifting weights, though sprinting has been unaffected.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Cow-My muscular endurance is bad, partially based on that I am on a CKD.  My first set or 2 on everything is easy, but the last one I am shot.  I was thinking of doing all negatives every now and again for a change up.



I feel you.  I started doing 4 sets of 10-12 a lot more now, usually with 60seconds of rest, and it is sometimes very humbling.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I feel you.  I started doing 4 sets of 10-12 a lot more now, usually with 60seconds of rest, and it is sometimes very humbling.




Funny, I find with 12 reps I need 60 seconds, with 10 reps, 45, which is prolly why my weights seem so light.  Or I am a pussy.

Today-

Agility-
4 Box Drills
4 Pro Agility

Strength-Full Recovery
Squat-285 4x4
1-Legged Press-215 4x4

Endurance-45 seconds
Hip Flexion-70 3x15
Reverse Hyper-30 3x15

Did some cardio as well, good times.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2006)

timing rest intervals is gay because it makes weightlifting hard.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 18, 2006)

Ahem!  Ghey, son.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 18, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> timing rest intervals is gay because it makes weightlifting hard.



Haha, well spoken.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2006)

warm-up

Linear Speed-
8, 30 yd sprints

Power
Bench throw-105 4x4
Power Snatch-135 4x3

Hypertrophy-45 seconds rest
Pec Flye machine-120 3x10
Rear Delt Raises-105 3x10
DB Shoulder Press-45s 3x10
Lat Pulldown-135 3x10

Weight-210.3lbs


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

how are you progressing the power snatch?  increasing sets each week?  I just ask because the weight has been the same for the past few workouts.  Or are you just working on form?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how are you progressing the power snatch?  increasing sets each week?  I just ask because the weight has been the same for the past few workouts.  Or are you just working on form?



Speed.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Speed.




how are you measuring speed?

have you seen those things that measures power.  I think they are called tendo units?  Like this one....


http://www.maxrack.com/index_files/powerfactor.htm


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not really measuring it, I can tell that I snap it much better.  When I get to as fast as I will be able to move it, I bump it up 5-10lbs.  Essentially, when it feels the same 2 weeks in a row, I will bump it up.  This week felt like shit, but I did it second cuz some non-hetero was taking forever in the best area to do them.

That thing looks pretty neat, and priced to sell.  I will wait for  a validation study first, though.


----------



## topolo (Apr 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I can tell that I snap it much better. .



Do you think you will get hairy palms?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 24, 2006)

Strayed from the layout

8 Sprints-45 sec RI

Power-Bar Speed
Bench Throw-85 4x4
Push Press-95 4x4

Strength-
Bench Press-255 4x4
Standing DB Shoulder Press-65s 4x4

Pushdown (Dip assist)-100 4x6


----------



## topolo (Apr 24, 2006)

Great update.......Thanks


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 25, 2006)

Today-

Box Drills-45 sec RI

1-leg hop over barrier (18")-4x4
Alternating Lunges-50s 4x4
Leg Extension-195 3x6
Leg Curl-195 3x6

Weight-207.9 lbs


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2006)

Today-

8 30 yd sprints

Power
Power Cleans-155 4x3
Plyo pull-ups (Long Response)-BW 4x3

Strength
Cable Row-225 4x4
Lat Pulldown-210 4x4

Assistance
DB Curl-45 3x6

Cleans felt really good, prolly could bump them up and still get good bar speed so I may.  2 of my sprints were probably the best, form-wise, that I have ever done.  For some reason I sometimes forget to keep my ankle cocked on recovery.


----------



## topolo (Apr 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Box Drills




I try do these weekly...........


----------



## P-funk (Apr 27, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> 2 of my sprints were probably the best, form-wise, that I have ever done.  For some reason I sometimes forget to keep my ankle cocked on recovery.




you mean you leave it plantar flexed on the recovery?  How do you notice that at top speed?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 27, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> you mean you leave it plantar flexed on the recovery?  How do you notice that at top speed?



No, I am just not fully dorsiflexing it.  You can feel it when you run, especially once your foot hits the ground, there is a lot more power.

There is a major difference in the way it feels if it is not cocked fully.  Similar topolo's mom, if she's fully cocked it's like dragging a 300lbs bag of cottage cheese around.  Otherwise, she's an animal.


----------



## topolo (Apr 28, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> There is a major difference in the way it feels if it is not cocked fully.  Similar topolo's mom, if she's fully cocked it's like dragging a 300lbs bag of cottage cheese around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 1, 2006)

Very small curd, and not the whipped kind.

Today-
8 Sprints-45 sec RI

Power-Bar Speed
Bench Throw-90 4x4
Push Press-115 4x4

Strength-
Bench Press-225 4x4
Standing DB Shoulder Press-55s 4x4

Pushdown (Dip assist)-100 4x6

Going to do an undulating type plan for a while.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2006)

Today-

Box Drills-45 sec RI

1-leg hop over barriers (18/10/18)-4x3
Alternating Lunges-50s 4x4
Leg Extension-195 3x6
Leg Curl-195 3x6


----------



## topolo (May 2, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> Box Drills-45 sec RI



What was her name?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 2, 2006)

Lance.


----------



## CowPimp (May 4, 2006)

Was that sort of an unloading workout for you?  225 for 4x4 looks really light for you on the bench...


----------



## topolo (May 4, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Was that sort of an unloading workout for you?  225 for 4x4 looks really light for you on the bench...




It's not....it is his max.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 9, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Was that sort of an unloading workout for you?  225 for 4x4 looks really light for you on the bench...



Undulating...

This is my off week, been 4 months since I had one, just realized it.  Will prolly just play Bball and stuff for a week and then back to undulating/conjugate stuff.


----------



## topolo (May 10, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Undulating...
> 
> This is my off week, been 4 months since I had one, just realized it.  Will prolly just play Bball and stuff for a week and then back to undulating/conjugate stuff.



Well, we can't wait for the next update!


----------



## BigDyl (May 10, 2006)

I got some undulating for you...


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 15, 2006)

Decided to do something new.  Conjugate periodization 3 days a week, the strength movement will be undulating, the power movement will be linear.

Today-
Bench Throw-85 4x3
Bench Press-225 4x8
Push Press-115 4x3
DB Shoulder Press-50s 4x8

Did some mobility stuff, bruised the miniscus in my left knee right before my week off and it is still a bit unstable.  Basically, i did the basketball medicine ball thing I came up with before and some pistols.

So, I will be progressing the weight up 10lbs a week for the power movement with the same reps.  For the strength movement, I am going to up it 30lbs next week and drop it 20lbs the week after.  I will let the weight dictate the reps.  I will go up 30, down 20, up 30, down 20, and then do a weight I can do 10 reps with comfortably for an unloading week.  I could have done both strength exercises for 10 reps today, but I want to be able to continue the progression for 4 weeks.  Wednesday will be pull, Friday legs.  Tuesday and Thursday will be sprint days and I will probably do some lateral agility stuff on Monday and Wednesday.  Still up in the air, just figuring resistance training right now.

BTW, tophomo, you are welcome for the update.


----------



## topolo (May 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> BTW, tophomo, you are welcome for the update.



Thanks, it was better than I could have ever hoped for.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

Just did sprints today, about 75% max speed.


----------



## topolo (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Just did sprints today, about 75% max speed.



Cool...thanks


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 23, 2006)

Wow, had to take another week off, well 5 days.  They did preventative maintenance on the good gym at PENN so everyone had to use the shitty one.  1 flat bench, up to 50lbs DBs in 10lbs increments, the 30s conspicuously missing, and about 250lbs in plates, with only one bar.  And, of course, assorted machines.  

Today-
Bench Throw-70+bar 4x3
Bench Press-255 2x4, 5, 6
Push Press-135 4x3
Standing DB Shoulder Press-70s 4x4

Couldn't sprint, Basketball gym was full of peeps playing ball, will try to do some tonight, or maybe agility ladder stuff, came up with new movements.


----------



## topolo (May 23, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Wow, had to take another week off, well 5 days.  They did preventative maintenance on the good gym at PENN so everyone had to use the shitty one.  1 flat bench, up to 50lbs DBs in 10lbs increments, the 30s conspicuously missing, and about 250lbs in plates, with only one bar.  And, of course, assorted machines.
> 
> Today-
> Bench Throw-70+bar 4x3
> ...



I hope you get those sprints in, great update!


----------



## P-funk (May 23, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I hope you get those sprints in, great update!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> I hope you get those sprints in, great update!



Thank you, now I know why tigers eat their young.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 25, 2006)

Today-

8 Sprints

Power Cleans (Hang)-145 4x3
Explosive Pull-ups (Long Response)-BW 4x3
Cable Row-210 4x4
Lat Pulldown-210 4x4

I think I pulled my back, probably from humping topolo's whale of a mother last night.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

explosive pull ups like clap pull ups?

How did you pull your back?

hang from above the knee I assume?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 25, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> explosive pull ups like clap pull ups?
> 
> How did you pull your back?
> 
> hang from above the knee I assume?




Yes to all.  I don't think I pulled my back, but his mom is gi-normous.


----------



## P-funk (May 25, 2006)

I never tried the clap pull ups.  they make me nervous.


----------



## topolo (May 25, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> 
> 8 Sprints
> 
> ...



What you call humping, she calls a few seconds of torment.


----------



## BigDyl (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

>



I'm very disappointed in you Dylan.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I'm very disappointed in you *Dylan.*


----------



## BigDyl (May 26, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

>


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 26, 2006)

Today-

Warm up

Vertical jump- 4x3
1-leg squat-10lbs 4x4

Played basketball for 30 minutes.


----------



## P-funk (May 26, 2006)

how high are you getting on your vert now?

can you dunk yet?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> how high are you getting on your vert now?
> 
> can you dunk yet?




Ahahahahhahahaha, hell no, I can grab rim from a standing 2 leg take off.

Caught the 2:15 yesterday, best cab driver ever.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

Today-

6 sprints-Shot baskets in between.

Bench Press-235x7, 8, 6, 5
Bench Throw-90+bar 4x3
DB Standing Shoulder Press-60s 7, 7, 6, 5
Push Press-155 4x3

Don't like this order, I like it the other way.  Was also very tired from the sprints/baskets, that gym was 95 fucking degrees.


----------



## P-funk (May 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Ahahahahhahahaha, hell no, I can grab rim from a standing 2 leg take off.
> 
> Caught the 2:15 yesterday, best cab driver ever.




lol....that cab driver must have been movin'!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 30, 2006)

Yeah, I tipped him like 30 percent, 5 percent for each accident he almost got in to.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

Today-

Warm-up

6 sprints-100%

Power Clean (Hang)-155 4x3
Explosive Pull-Ups (LR)-BW 4x3
Lat Pulldown-187.5 4x6
Cable Row-187.5 4x6

Suicides on Basketball court-2 Forward/Backward  2 Lateral Shuffle

Sprints were fast, last couple I stumbled a bit on the start.  Had to do a weird order on the weights since someone was using most of the equipment I needed.  I about died on the suicides, hence the name.  The front/backpeddle ones took me 34 seconds each, couldn't time the others.


----------



## topolo (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow, what a great update. Thanks.


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> 
> Warm-up
> 
> ...


What distances do you run? Do you stick to 50-100M or do you mix it up?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> What distances do you run? Do you stick to 50-100M or do you mix it up?



Typically 30yds because there is a wall at 40 yds, but sometimes I will do just 10yds or 15yds to work on my starts/acceleration.


----------



## topolo (Jun 1, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Typically 30yds because there is a wall at 40 yds, but sometimes I will do just 10yds or 15yds to work on my starts/acceleration.



Well, just make sure you stop before that wall.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Well, just make sure you stop before that wall.



That is what I do, I slow at 39yds and then make a hairpin turn at full speed.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 2, 2006)

Today-

Warm up

Vertical Jumps-BW 4x3
1-legged squats-BW+15lbs 4x4


----------



## topolo (Jun 3, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That is what I do, I slow at 39yds and then make a hairpin turn at full speed.



That shouldn't be too hard since you only run the 40 in 5.6


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 5, 2006)

Today-Up at 5-fucking-30am, I hate this.

Warm up

Bench Throw-70+bar 4x3
Bench Press-265 4x4
Push Press-135 3x3
DB Snoulder Press-70s 3x4

4 sui-slides-A variant of the suicide.  Start in corner of basketball court, run down sideline to level of free throw line, then backpeddle back.  When you reach the baseline, lateral shuffle down the baseline to the near free throw lane and then back to the corner.  Once at the corner, sprint to half court and backpeddle back to the corner, once you hit the baseline, lateral shuffle to the far free throw lane and then back to the corner.  Finally, sprint to the level of the far free throw line, backpeddle back, then lateral shuffle to the far sideline and back.  That is 1, 2nd set is from the other side of the court.

4 gassers-Baseline to baseline, up and back twice on a basketball court.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

> 4 sui-slides-A variant of the suicide. Start in corner of basketball court, run down sideline to level of free throw line, then backpeddle back. When you reach the baseline, lateral shuffle down the baseline to the near free throw lane and then back to the corner. Once at the corner, sprint to half court and backpeddle back to the corner, once you hit the baseline, lateral shuffle to the far free throw lane and then back to the corner. Finally, sprint to the level of the far free throw line, backpeddle back, then lateral shuffle to the far sideline and back. That is 1, 2nd set is from the other side of the court.



did the same thing in hockey practice... it is a truly horrible experience. ever think of doing them with a couple db's in your hands?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 5, 2006)

My legs were burning too much during the lateral shuffles without weights in my hand, can't imagine them with.  How do you do lateral shuffle with skates, do you just do that choppy walk from side to side?


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 5, 2006)

on skates usually crossovers.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 5, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> My legs were burning too much during the lateral shuffles without weights in my hand, can't imagine them with.  How do you do lateral shuffle with skates, do you just do that choppy walk from side to side?



lol @ the choppy walk, yea exactly... they are called crossovers


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 6, 2006)

Today-

Warm-up

8 sprints, max speed

4 suicides
4 gassers

Tired.


----------



## topolo (Jun 6, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Today-
> 
> Warm-up
> 
> ...



Well I hope you get some rest.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 8, 2006)

Yesterday-played basketball for some cardio

Today-

Warm up

8 30yd sprints

Power Cleans (Hang)-155 4x3
Plyo pull-ups-BW 4x3
Seated cable row-225 4x4
Lat Pulldown-210 3x4

4 gassers-30 second RI


----------



## topolo (Jun 8, 2006)

Just curious, have you noticed any increase in ejaculate fluid since you began this endeavor?

[ Insert joke about topolo's mom here]


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 13, 2006)

Today-

6 sprints

Bench throw-70+bar 4x3
Bench Press-245 7,6,6,5
Push Press-135 3x3
Standing DB Shoulder Press-60s 3x4

4 suicides
2 gassers

My jizz remains dense and plentiful, topolo.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 15, 2006)

Yesterday-

Power Cleans-135 4x3
Seated cable row-200 4x6
Lat Pulldown-200 4x6

8 gassers interspersed with shooring hoops

Couldn't do plyo pull-ups, low pull up bar under repair.


----------



## topolo (Jun 15, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> Yesterday-
> 
> Power Cleans-135 4x3
> Seated cable row-200 4x6
> ...



I hope a work order has been filled out and that bar gets fixed soon


----------

